# Tardis gone wrong!! (pics)



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

I was recommended to use Tardis on a previous thread to remove sticky number plate pads and tar. So after i had snow foamed and rinsed the car i sprayed Tardis around the bottom of my car including the wheels. Then i rinsed it off and noticed that it had damaged the plastic inserts on the front of the bumper and the plastic on the rear bumper around the exhaust :doublesho Even after washing it down with shampoo the plastics still remain to have a white color to them. I am pretty annoyed to say the least, i wasn't told by any one it would damage the plastic in such a way.

Any suggestions on how to get the plastics to their original condition? 




























As you can see its left the plastics in a state, i wonder how members use it without causing any damage as it seems to be pretty harmful.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how long was it on the car for?
many people use tardis on here (with no reported problems as far as i know). used it loads myself..


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Apc and agitate?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks like polish residue? Almost looks like the tardis has removed a dressing to reveal the true condition. I've always sprayed tardis on my plastics and other and never had this.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the ehxaust looks more like polish residue tbh

ive got through a few 5L cans of tardis, and ive never had any problem on any car, on many plastics. ive even let it completely dry before


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I would'nt call that damage, just dress the trim and carry on.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> That looks like polish residue? Almost looks like the tardis has removed a dressing to reveal the true condition. I've always sprayed tardis on my plastics and other and never had this.


Ahh well I'm pretty sure when i had waxed the car i used it on the plastics aswell but i didn't notice the same happening to the other plastic inserts.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Shall i get some APC and see if it gets rid of the white color ?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like as above you have removed the dressing to reveal the polish residue underneath. Maybe a little bit of APC or IPA may help.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

A valeter I know who works for a national group has experienced this before.
As above we came to the point that it stripped back previous dressing showing the true picture.

But 

Yours looks more like a blue colour instead of the normal white residue - look like a bit more than polish residue to me.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Tardis can do that on certain plastics as I have found out on my own car, was a nightmare....just have to be careful with plastics....


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Definitely polish residue on the zorst. 

Try APC but don't expect much. Just dress them and move on.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Almost certainly polish residue near the exhaust. IPA wipe and redress with your chosen plastic dressing. Simples. :thumb:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.waxyclean.co.uk/autosmart-tardis-5l.html

*Product should be used neat*

Wash and rinse the vehicle as usual then, working one panel at a time spray the product on bottom to top and leave for around one minute to dwell and softed the tar residue.

Using one of our microfibre cloths, wipe the panel down ensuring you remove all tar, adhesives etc... large buildup's of tar may require a localised second application.

Then rinse the panel down before moving onto a new panel - discard the cloth or use as a dirt rag, don't try washing as it'll create a bit of an unpleasent smell in the washing machine! (We can advise you this from experience)

Caution: Tardis may soften solvent sensitive plastics and paints, if in any doubt test on a small inconspicuous area before use.
This product should be used in accordance with the manufacturers instructions.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Great if i had know i wouldn't of bothered with it, but as so many members on here use it i thought i would of been safe. 
So what would be the best dressing to be used, I've looked into Gtechniq C4 any experiences with it?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sure that it will look perfect with some quality trim dressing.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

JakeWhite said:


> That looks like polish residue? Almost looks like the tardis has removed a dressing to reveal the true condition. I've always sprayed tardis on my plastics and other and never had this.


I was thinking the exact same. Looks like polish residue on the black trim.

C4 is excellent, just make sure the area is prep'ed properly first.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SKY said:


> I'm sure that it will look perfect with some quality trim dressing.


C4 is a trim 'sealant' so does'nt need anything else with it..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

to find out if c4 will help you, first wet the trim, if it looks improved, then c4 will help.. if it remains the same then c4 will be of little use..


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Top Dog said:


> Great if i had know i wouldn't of bothered with it, but as so many members on here use it i thought i would of been safe.
> So what would be the best dressing to be used, I've looked into Gtechniq C4 any experiences with it?


Surely all the warning labels would have encouraged you to read the instructions..?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> Surely all the warning labels would have encouraged you to read the instructions..?


plus the god awful smell. :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

And the metal tin that it comes in... Too hardcore for plastic shizzle.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

indeed grant/deano..

the smell and labels off it certainly make one aware its not a nice substance.. (I keep mine in an aluminium bottle as it would melt through a plastic one lol)

bloody good stuff though(not in this instance ofcourse, sorry OP)


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> I was thinking the exact same. Looks like polish residue on the black trim.
> 
> C4 is excellent, just make sure the area is prep'ed properly first.


How would i prep the area properly?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Top Dog said:


> How would i prep the area properly?


Sorry but I can't resist... Read the instructions!


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> to find out if c4 will help you, first wet the trim, if it looks improved, then c4 will help.. if it remains the same then c4 will be of little use..


When i wet the area its back to normal, so hope c4 sorts it.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> Surely all the warning labels would have encouraged you to read the instructions..?


Iam a man, i dnt read instructions or manuals lol
I know i should of really read the instructions!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> That looks like polish residue? Almost looks like the tardis has removed a dressing to reveal the true condition. I've always sprayed tardis on my plastics and other and never had this.


I'd say this is pretty bang on!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

a good scrub with APC then a wipe with IPA or Panel Wipe before applying c4


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Top Dog said:


> Iam a man, i dnt read instructions or manuals lol
> I know i should of really read the instructions!


:lol: i'm exactly the same if i'm being honest.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

me too..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

burger said:


> It looks like as above you have removed the dressing to reveal the polish residue underneath. Maybe a little bit of APC or IPA may help.


+1 to that...been using Tardis and AG Tar & Glue Remover for years and never had any issues.


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

a bit off topic here.......but what exactly is APC and IPA?
thanks for any help, Rob


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

redrob said:


> a bit off topic here.......but what exactly is APC and IPA?
> thanks for any help, Rob


APC = All purpose cleaner (G101, surfex HD etc)

IPA - a form of alcohol used for deep cleaning, can also be used as a sterlising agent.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> That looks like polish residue? Almost looks like the tardis has removed a dressing to reveal the true condition. I've always sprayed tardis on my plastics and other and never had this.


Good call, think the tardis has probably stripped any dressing that was covering up wax or polish residue..

:thumb:


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Such helpful people on here! Thanks for all the help. 
Will try wiping it down then dressing it to see what the results are, will report back as don't want to give Tardis bad press as it could be my fault after all.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Top Dog said:


> How would i prep the area properly?


The vents look well ready for C4 to be honest.....


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

If the plastic has a texture you will need to use a soft brush with the APC,wiping over with just a microfibre wont get it all out


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

never came across this problem before with tardis. i usually work a panel at a time tho. Also very weary with trim with any solvents. tardis is a great tar remover and when rised with water it will emulsify which is why most people use it. you should always take care around trim, aluminium and window rubbers.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Any update on this?


----------

